# Clermont FL



## trichic2002 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've done one tri in Clermont and have ridden with the Windemere roadies, but I'm looking for some other favored challenging routes (other than sugarloaf) around Clermont. Any suggestions?


----------



## John844 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Clermont rides*



trichic2002 said:


> I've done one tri in Clermont and have ridden with the Windemere roadies, but I'm looking for some other favored challenging routes (other than sugarloaf) around Clermont. Any suggestions?


I have a friend in the Groveland area that rides and was into Tri pretty heavily. He is also a hang glider pilot, so you can try to contact him at Quest Air flight park (352-429-0213). His name is Kevin and he is super friendly. I would bet he knows of some great places to ride in the area.

While you are at it, have him tell you a little about Hang Gliding.

Tell him John from Chattanooga said hello.


----------



## trichic2002 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks John! I will tell him you said hi. My mom is moving there by mid December and I plan on taking some of my 'mates from the UF cycling team down there...hopefully he wont mind giving us a tour!
Courtney


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Clermont*

You have ridden with the Windermere Roadies, so I assume you have ridden out of Windermere Elementary? The Sunday ride is great, lots of recreational riders, cat 3's, 2's and even some pros. 

During the winter there is a base ride that leaves from near the back of Sugarloaf from someones house. 60-100 miles. Check the Windermere Roadie website for details.

Also, Orlando Road Club does many organized rides. They have one that leaves from the West Orange Trailhead and heads out into Clermont and Montverde.

And don't forget the Horrible Hundred this weekend. Probably the most difficult ride in this area.


----------



## inman01 (Oct 3, 2003)

*UF cycling jersey*

John,

where can I get my paws on a UF cycling jersey? I live in North Palm Beach and I have seen someone wearing one around here. They look awsome!!! This fella is quite older, probably in his 50's, and a bit out of shape, so I'm guessing he is not on the team. Any info you can give me on how to pick on up is greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance,

Bill







trichic2002 said:


> Thanks John! I will tell him you said hi. My mom is moving there by mid December and I plan on taking some of my 'mates from the UF cycling team down there...hopefully he wont mind giving us a tour!
> Courtney


----------



## 96gators (Feb 21, 2005)

*Uf Jersey*

The official UF Jersey is available at Chain Reaction Cycles in Gainesville. If you call them they would probably ship one to you. They have shorts as part of the kit too. If they try to sell you the "official" UF cycling team helmet, however, shy away. It's the stock Limar 907 in sunset color. You can pick it elsewhere for 1/2 of what they sell it for.


----------

